# RAF (I think) remains



## Infraredd (Feb 9, 2015)

Sywell is a privately owned aerodrome still in full use. The first aerodrome, occupying the western portion of the present site, was prepared by the members of the newly formed Northamptonshire Aero Club, led by the brothers Jack and Geoff Linnell and opened in 1928.
Flying training became nationally important as Britain rapidly expanded the Royal Air Force from the mid 1930s. Sywell played a key role following the establishment of a large flying school by Brooklands Aviation to teach RAF pilots to fly and the establishment of the local RAF Volunteer Reserve.
During the Second World War activities at Sywell included the expansion of flying training, repairs to 1,841 of the RAF's Wellington bombers and completion and flight testing of some 260 Lancaster Mk 2 four engined bombers.
These buildings are across the road from the fenced area and are well overgrown and hidden. I have been past here many, many times and never seen them before. From what's left inside it looks like it was some kind of woodworking business and abandoned in 1999.
Pics

It is well hidden

















This is what makes me think it is RAF - the layout and decor.





















There are two heavily secured shelters with these red doors & this one smells of diesel









































Thanks for looking.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 9, 2015)

A very nice find,and beautifully photographed as usual.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 9, 2015)

Cracking find, think your right the buildings look very much like 1930/40s.Great collection of images.


----------



## smiler (Feb 9, 2015)

Great pics, we have a few abandoned bases here in Cornwall not much left but interesting to poke around in, if I can find the pics I'll post em up, Thanks
+


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd love to see behind the red doors!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 9, 2015)

It's got raf written all over it.with the standard windows in there.and the two tone painted walls.great pics there.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 9, 2015)

Great mate really nice photos


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice pics, so local & I have never seen em, be interesting to find some history!


----------



## Infraredd (Feb 9, 2015)

BikinGlynn said:


> Nice pics, so local & I have never seen em, be interesting to find some history!


I have looked for history on these but found none, plenty on the aerodrome but not these and come summer no-one will ever know they are there......


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks like a domestic site to serve the RAF site and as such shares the same history really. They are rarely officially documented.


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 10, 2015)

Great diverse set as normal


----------



## Infraredd (Feb 20, 2015)

After some thought I managed to take pictures behind the red doors - quality isn't great but I was shooting through too small a gap for my DSLRs


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 22, 2015)

Amazing! So much want!!


----------



## Ambassadom (Mar 23, 2015)

Some fantastic shots there! It's great to see some shots through the doors too!

I just happened to stumble across these buildings earlier today while walking to the Aerodrome and took some photos. This thread popped up while searching the internet for any information on the buildings or the bunkers.


----------

